# Coyote Solution!!



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I've noticed alot of people complaining about the coyotes I think I have a solution. I call it Yotes for bucks. Most aggressive strategy you must kill one coyote before you can receive your buck tag. A more passive strategy kill 3 yotes receive a second buck tag.

I realize the first strategy would most likely result in a loss of funds from buck tags and the second could be adjusted to suit the populations of coyotes and deer in certain areas. Just a thought that popped into my head. I'm curious to hear what everyone thinks about an incentive program to help maintain the coyote population. Call me crazy, call me an idiot, call me a genius just tell me what you think.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not heard anyone say that the coyote population is problem in Ohio except for some hunters. I haven't heard the ODNR or anyone else express concerns with over population at this point.

Why would they want to tie a deer population strategy to a animal that isn't seen as a problem and in fact probably helps with the deer population reduction goals overall?


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Lundy said:


> I have not heard anyone say that the coyote population is problem in Ohio except for some hunters. I haven't heard the ODNR or anyone else express concerns with over population at this point.
> 
> Why would they want to tie a deer population strategy to a animal that isn't seen as a problem and in fact probably helps with the deer population reduction goals overall?


The odnr is catching grief still from the farmers. They do not think the deer numbers are down, even though license sales are up, but deer kill numbers keep going down. Coyotes are hurting deer numbers in certain areas. Just look at the post on here about what coyotes did to that guys buck in 1 night..


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Lundy said:


> I have not heard anyone say that the coyote population is problem in Ohio except for some hunters. I haven't heard the ODNR or anyone else express concerns with over population at this point.
> 
> Why would they want to tie a deer population strategy to a animal that isn't seen as a problem and in fact probably helps with the deer population reduction goals overall?


I'm in agreement with you that the coyote population probably helps control the deer population I'm just throwing the idea out there.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I live in Findlay, OH and I have been going out around 4-6 times a week deer hunting for well over 15 years. In that time I have seen about 8 coyotes and have been able to kill 1. What are you thinking.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lots of dead fawns torn up by coyotes as of recent years. just a personal observation. Also have two friends who found their bucks the morning after they were shot and they were torn up by yotes. Had a doe torn up a couple years ago after being left in the woods for 2 hours. All within Columbus area.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

The place where I hunt in Perry county is bad.. I have been bowhunting for 25 years, and hardly ever saw any. I have seen, heard more in the last two year than the other 23 combined. Have seen multiple yotes chasing adult does several times. The people who live on front of the property saw coyotes take two fawns in the field by his pond. He showed me the remains because he didn't think I would believe me. Dad shot one this spring turkey hunting down there.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Here is a great article on coyote predation on fawns.
http://www.wvdnr.gov/hunting/coyoteresearch.shtm


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm all for an "earn a buck" program in this state but it would be to get the doe numbers down so thats another story.

I think the coyote earn a buck idea is rediculous. Like another poster, in all my years of hunting, I have seen exactly 2 coyotes while on stand. Neither were in range for a shot. I'm all for eradicating evasive species from our state but penalizing deer hunters isnt the way to go about it.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

BassBlaster said:


> I'm all for an "earn a buck" program in this state but it would be to get the doe numbers down so thats another story.
> 
> I think the coyote earn a buck idea is rediculous. Like another poster, in all my years of hunting, I have seen exactly 2 coyotes while on stand. Neither were in range for a shot. I'm all for eradicating evasive species from our state but penalizing deer hunters isnt the way to go about it.


I don't agree with the earn a buck program for coyotes. But just because you have not seen them while on stand does not mean they are not there. Their sense of smell is much much better..


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> I'm all for an "earn a buck" program in this state but it would be to get the doe numbers down so thats another story.
> 
> I think the coyote earn a buck idea is rediculous. Like another poster, in all my years of hunting, I have seen exactly 2 coyotes while on stand. Neither were in range for a shot. I'm all for eradicating evasive species from our state but penalizing deer hunters isnt the way to go about it.


I understand your point of view and I also do not want to see hunters penalized but I also think a program like this would result in the taking of more does and alot more 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 year old bucks would walk.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Eric E said:


> The odnr is catching grief still from the farmers. They do not think the deer numbers are down, even though license sales are up, but deer kill numbers keep going down. Coyotes are hurting deer numbers in certain areas. Just look at the post on here about what coyotes did to that guys buck in 1 night..


Why is the ODNR catching grief from farmers about coyotes? The farm I hunt runs 200 head of cattle and I was asking him this weekend if he has ever lost a calf to a coyote and he said no. He did loose 4 chickens to 2 red fox this weekend that got into the enclosure. I've seen more fox this year than any year I can remember.

Deer numbers down has been the goal of the ODNR. If coyotes are helping them meet that goal why would they be concerned?

Less deer harvested goes along with a reduction of the overall population. They are not permitting us to kill 7 deer because they believe there is a deer shortage. 

I know what effect coyotes can have on fawns but again there is no belief by the ODNR that there is a deer shortage in Ohio.

Deer shot poorly and left overnight run the risk of being eaten in areas with high coyote populations. 

There is no restricted season on coyotes, night, spotlight, rifles, kill all you want. What would you suggest the ODNR do further to control the yote population?

I have them in my yard every night, I hear them howling all year. There are a bunch of them as compared to years past, but with our deer population what it is I don't think you will see any immediate concerns expressed by the ODNR.

From a hunters perspective I understand how they can decimate local areas. I have 9 game cameras up on the property in Athens and all of the cameras get pictures of coyotes on a very regular basis. Many times there up to 3 together in one picture. The population is growing, no doubt about it.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Catching grief about the deer numbers..
Do you get any pictures of bigger coyotes, or darker colored ones? I an hoping to run into this one.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Ridiculous idea. It takes time and equipment to seriously hunt yotes. And they are not as simple as see a yote kill a yote.

And the ODNR does not care how the deer population is reduced, as long as it is reduced.

What's next, a crow quota before you can hunt doves? A runt bluegill quota before you can fish, bass?

There is already a price for yote fur. And that does not attract enough hunters or trappers to control them.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

4 in this pic


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2011)

This was posted by someone else on here....pretty crazy...can't shoot enough of them

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

